# Problema con Emerge

## C20000

Per prima cosa dato che sono nuovo di questo forum porgo un saluto a tutti.........

Ho sempre usato fedora o debian ed è da poco che utilizzo distribuzioni gentoo-based e per avvicinarmi  ho preferito usare sabayon 3.3!

Però ho un problema nell'aggiornamento.....

Per prima cosa ho fatto emerge --update system per aggiornare il sistema base,

Dopo ho fatto emerge --update world per aggiornare il resto ma ho ottenuto il seguente messaggio:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.19.2-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070427', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/raidutils-0.0.6-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kopete-3.5.7', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r10', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.7', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Da come ho capito per escludere i pacchetti mascherati devo editare package.mask, ma purtroppo non sò quale, perchè ce ne

più di uno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRAZIE MILLE PER L'AIUTO

CIAO A TUTTI

----------

## Scen

Il pacchetto incriminato è sys-kernel/linux-headers, del quale a mplayer serve la versione 2.6.19*, mentre gst-plugins-v4l2 richiede la versione 2.6.21 (il pacchetto non è "slottabile" per cui salta fuori l'errore).

Per cui maschera una delle due versioni, e vedi di smanettare sulle versioni dei pacchetti che causano il problema, managri hanno una versione successiva che sistema le cose!

P.S. Cerca di usare i BBCode quando posti pezzi di codice o di output, in modo da rendere il messaggio più leggibile.

----------

## !equilibrium

Sabayon non e' Gentoo. 

C'e' un forum di riferimento per sabayon, usa quello: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/

Chiudo il thread.

----------

## C20000

Grazie mille a scen per l'aiuto spero che riesca a risolvere il mio problema!!!!!!!

Per il resto ho scelto il vostro forum dato che mi sembrava di alto livello tecnico e disposto ad accogliere nuovi utenti

senza pensare che ci fosse una suddivisione così netta delle comunità cosa che, secondo me, è poco intelligente e va contro

la l'espansione di linux stesso!Sò benissimo che c'è il forum di sabayon!!!!

Ieri ho letto che la comunità di gentoo è molto più disponibile rispetto a quella debian, dove di solito ti consigliano:RTFM

Sinceramente mi sembra che le due comunità siano allo stesso livello!!!!!!

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Sinceramente la mia risposta è stata "distratta", nel senso che non avevo letto che stavi utilizzando Sabayon.  :Rolling Eyes: 

La questione qui non è di apertura o meno, è che i Forum di Gentoo sono fatti per dare supporto SOLO a Gentoo, è scritto chiaramente sia nelle linee guida globali sia in quelle "locali" delle sottosezioni internazionali.

Senza rancore  :Wink: 

----------

## C20000

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Sinceramente la mia risposta è stata "distratta", nel senso che non avevo letto che stavi utilizzando Sabayon. 
> 
> La questione qui non è di apertura o meno, è che i Forum di Gentoo sono fatti per dare supporto SOLO a Gentoo, è scritto chiaramente sia nelle linee guida globali sia in quelle "locali" delle sottosezioni internazionali.
> 
> Senza rancore 

 

Beh me lo immaginavo che questo forum è direttamente per gli utenti gentoo,e non per tutte le distribuzioni gentoo-based!Solo che il forum di sabayon, dato che è una comunità molto più piccola della vostra, è poco frequentato e visto che per tante cose vengono consigliati i manuali del vostro sito ho postato la mia domanda qua! Senza pensare che ci fosse una suddivisione così netta! Mi aspettavo solo una condivisione delle conoscenze, anche se non sono  direttamente legate alla distribuzione da me usata!Secondo me è questo lo spirito che dovrebbe esserci nelle comunità!

Come posso fare a togliere la mia registrazione al forum?

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *C20000 wrote:*   

> Beh me lo immaginavo che questo forum è direttamente per gli utenti gentoo,e non per tutte le distribuzioni gentoo-based!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ho postato la mia domanda qua! Senza pensare che ci fosse una suddivisione così netta!

 

il problema è che giusto quelli di sabayon posso sapere se e quanto gentoo possa rassomigliare a sabayon. E' a loro, quindi che devi chiedere, al massimo: "che domande devo fare alla comunità di gentoo, per avere le risposte per i miei problemi su sabayon ?"

Capisci, pero', che è un po' una perdita di tempo...

 *Quote:*   

> Come posso fare a togliere la mia registrazione al forum?
> 
> Ciao

 

scrivi agli amministratori. in inglese, ovviamente. Non credo possano avere nulla da obiettare

Coda

----------

## C20000

il problema è che giusto quelli di sabayon posso sapere se e quanto gentoo possa rassomigliare a sabayon. E' a loro, quindi che devi chiedere, al massimo: "che domande devo fare alla comunità di gentoo, per avere le risposte per i miei problemi su sabayon ?"

Capisci, pero', che è un po' una perdita di tempo...

 *Quote:*   

> Come posso fare a togliere la mia registrazione al forum?
> 
> Ciao

 

scrivi agli amministratori. in inglese, ovviamente. Non credo possano avere nulla da obiettare

Secondo me umiltà ed elasticità vi farebbero molto comodo!

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto ilmerge del thread aperto da C20000 con questo precedentemente chiuso da !equilibrium.

Non e' questione di elasticita', e' questione che se tutti gli utenti di tutte le distribuzioni venissero su questo forum a chiedere i problemi specifici che hanno riscontrato con determinate distribuzioni, dovremmo rinominare il dominio da forums.gentoo.org a qualcosa tipo forums.computerscience.org.

Questo e' un forum su gentoo, tutto qua. Il problema che hai riscontrato e' probabilmente dovuto a determinate maschere applicate da sabayon, piu' di cosi' non so dirti.

Non abbiamo nulla contro quella distribuzione, semplicemente non possiamo prenderci carico di tutti i problemi di tutti gli utenti, non mi pare sia un comportamento da chiusi di mente.

Se vuoi partecipare al nostro forum installa gentoo e non rimarrai deluso dalla comunita' (dai un'occhiata agli altri threads), se non vuoi piu' partecipare, non serve disturbare gli admin, basta 

```
Log out
```

Spero che non te la sia presa, ciao!

----------

